# Pro's of Living In Egypt?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I keep seeing these threads about Egypt and alot of people seem quite unhappy in Egypt

I seem to know all the main cons such as scammers, hygiene, getting pestered, corruption which to me are tolerable however what are the pro's of living there?

I see negative threads and I am starting to get quite depressed 

I am still coming though no matter what 

I did not want to make a list of cons as I would probably cry when I read it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Weather
Everything can be delivered.
You can go straight to see a medical specialist no need to make an appointment to see a GP first.
You can go out at 11pm and no one thinks your crazy.
You can put people who come on holiday and then go on and tell you what the country is like right.
It makes you appreciate home.
Planes fly out and well as in.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can go for a walk at night in the dark... no one thinks thats weird


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

the weather, the beach, scuba diving, boat trips, I don't have to work, people moan in uk too, new like minded friends, eating fresh shrimp/squid, quality time with friends on holiday.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Weather
> Everything can be delivered.
> You can go straight to see a medical specialist no need to make an appointment to see a GP first.
> You can go out at 11pm and no one thinks your crazy.
> ...


Weather? Sure about that? 

Docs, GOOD ones, you still need an appointment, if you can not afford the "ASAP" one, you'd probably need to wait for +3 months 

Everyone would probably think you're crazy if you go out at 11 PM, they just won't tell you that, but who cares what anyone thinks anyway 


For me, what could be special about this sh!t hole would be just one thing: It's much better than being in Somalia


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

What's wrong with going out at 11pm? even the kids are still out then. Don't you ever go clubbing, no-one goes before midnight? We have bars here open ALL night................... never mind the 24/7 supermarkets, I often do my main shop on my way home.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Recently I met a young family who had been living in Nigeria for a number of years prior moving to Cairo. He described Cairo as heaven compared to the nightmare that they had endured in Nigeria. In Cairo you can move around without a constant fear of being kidnapped, killed, mugged, raped etc.. I guess that' s a huge pro. 

Personally, I moved to Cairo after having stayed in Doha for three years and I must admit that would choose Cairo over Doha a hundred times all over. The weather is much better in Egypt (although still too hot for my liking) , I can walk to places (this I could not do in Qatar) and there is more charm in any given street of Cairo than in the whole of Qatar.

The expats that I had met in Qatar were a little obnoxious. In Egypt, expats are generally more relaxed and open minded and from all walks of life. 

I appreciate the moderate religious freedom that Egypt enjoys, compared to other countries where Islam is the main religion. 

Strawberries nine months of the year.

I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Weather
> You can go out at 11pm and no one thinks your crazy.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Back home you go out at 11pm and everyone thinks you are crazy! Nobody goes out before midnight!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

That restored my faith a bit and cheered me up 

Only thing is I am 40 and go to bed at 10 - 11pm as I can't keep my eyes open get up at 3pm every night to eat a snack and go back to bed

Not only are you expat females feisty you must be secret party animals as well  I don't even drink alcohol or smoke so people look at me like I am an alien


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure the red sea resorts are much nicer than Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can go to bed for a nap here in the afternoon and no one tut tuts... in fact when any Egyptian phones or calls at the door they always ask me if I was asleep regardless of the time.. No embarrassment about sleeping at any opportunity lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't drink or smoke... but no one thinks I am an alien... well not for those reasons


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You can go to a bar or club and drink water/soft drinks/coffee and no-one thinks you're odd.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahh that's good ladies....

You don't want to see me if I have had alcohol, red bull, coffee, cola or loads of sugar


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Horus said:


> Only thing is I am 40 and go to bed at 10 - 11pm as I can't keep my eyes open get up at 3pm every night to eat a snack and go back to bed


Well, I am just over 40, and have a pee every morning at 6am.....


only problem is, I don't wake till 7....

Seriously, in my opinion as an ex-pat, there are more pro's to living here than
cons.... I've been here 16 years and came on a 6 month contract...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

In UK I rarely went to the Cinema. Way to expensive. Here you can go see a film and have a snack pretty cheaply for under 40Le. 

To me this has been a pro over the past 5 years when it comes to things to do other than sit in a coffee shop for an evening out. (Alexandria wise anyway!) 

Other pro's already been mentioned!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

PROS...

1......Great diving, and great weather.... no rain!!!
2...Watermelons and strawberries.... great mangoes (cheap!!) and the little Egyptian bananas.... look awful but taste so sweet!!!
3...Nothing closes early.... ever!!
4...I loved hearing the Adhan...... even at 4am.
5...cost of living.... you can live cheaply if you want to.
6...Bawabs in buildings.... mine was great... thge usual little old galabeya man from Qena, carries stuff upstairs for you, changes gas cylinders, lightbulbs, anything, for a couple of le.
7....people-watching in coffee shops. You can buy a tea every hour for 1.5 le and be entertained all day!!
8...Cheap public transport. It's not perfect, but it's affordable.

CONS....

1...People try and rip you off on a daily basis.
2...Annoyng traders... even they've seen you 1,000,000 times and know you're not a tourist will still try and sell you stuff!
3....You can't sit alone (One for the ladies here!!) in a coffee shop waiting for a friend, without some guy coming up and pestering you.
4. No decent underwear shops.... used to stock up in the UK.
5...Lousy TV. A million channels of nothing-worth watching!!
6...Animals roaming the street... and the way Egyptians treat animals!!
7...Dust and dirt..... say goodbye to clean streets!!

I'm talking about Hurghada...that's where most of my experience comes from.
I was happy to live there for a few years.....I was also happy to leave when I did!!!


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree there always seems to be a lot of negetives on here about egypt but I think it's just a case of when poeple are anooyed they want to vent their anger but when they are happy they don't feel the need to tell everyone.

Personally we've been here 6mnths now in Sharm and enjoy it. It takes a bit to get used to the slow pace of life and the fact everything takes 10 times as long to get organised as in the UK, but on the whole we are glad we are here. Especially when I watch the latest UK weather forecast!!!

I 39 and moved here to open a restaurant, I thought it would be open by now but I'm not even close to finding a good location!! but it's still nice living here as long as you have a few quid in the bank to survive.

It is also quite easy to meet ex pats out here especially in Sharm and most of them are happy. So I wouldn't worry too much Horus.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so glad Horus asked this question, after reading through the threads on this forum I too was beginning to think 'what am I doing?' :/

At least this has cheered me up, and the fact that my husband is getting better and has almost found us somewhere to live in AlRehab  11 more sleeps and I'll be in Cairo


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

There are many good things about living here. Like's been said, forums tend to have a lot of posts with people reporting / trying to find solutions to their problems or just 'venting'. 

*Some good stuff*

General low cost of living (cars and premium accommodation aside)
Affordability of domestic help
(Very) cheap fuel
Fruit and veg tastes far better than the UK stuff (even thought it will be a bit gnarled and spotty)
Very low crime. It's such a pleasure not to be having to guard one's back / possessions all the time. No worries about turning a corner and ending up in the 'wrong part of town' either. Even in the poorest neighbourhood you're far more likely to get smiles and welcomes rather than trouble.
Great diving and windsurfing
Cheap hotel rates for local residents
The Nile
Sunshine
Shops open when you want them to be
Fresh fruit juice from street stalls
Surprisingly OK internet. OK for catching up on UK radio or (with a VPN / proxy) TV
It's almost impossible to be bored. There's always something interesting going one (even if it might be 'interesting' in the Chinese curse way)
and most of all


The warmth, kindness and welcoming nature of Egyptians. Plenty is said about the scams and hassles, but Egyptians on the whole are warm, friendly people, kind and helpful to strangers and particularly welcoming of foreigners.


----------

